# Gears of war 2



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

anyone on here play this? used to only play Horde but recently got into execution online.. if anyone fancies a game add my gamertag *alan GTi* :thumb:


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Got it but never played it!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

It's reasonably old now so I'll bop into town and see if I can fidn it cheap hopefully tomorrow. If I do I'll play ya. What other games you got al? I wanna play someone at fifa that doesn't disconnect whenever I score!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Jai, have a go at Horde online and you'll get the basics of it.. nice relaxed game that can get intense in the higher waves.

James i've got GTA4, Forza 3, Gears of war 2, PGR4 and Red Dead Redemption


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Ok, I'd be up for a few games whenever!

I've also got F1 2010, CoD Black Ops and MW1/2, Forza 3, Red Dead Redemption and FIFA 11.

Gamertag is: S U B Z E IZ O (Spaces between every letter, except IZ)


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> anyone on here play this? used to only play Horde but recently got into execution online.. if anyone fancies a game add my gamertag *alan GTi* :thumb:


Not played this for a while now but id be up for a few games my gamertag is airwolf stealth


----------

